# White honey



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

I believe the honey you refer to is Kiawe Honey. It is a nectar that is quick to crystallize, but it does not come out of the hive in the form that it is sold in. It is creamed honey just like any other, but of a grade of white or clear honey. It must be harvested quick from what I am told, just like the Manuka Honey from New Zealand, if you don't harvest it at the right time it becomes too thick and sugars right in the comb and you can't remove it without heat.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, I tried this stuff too. Really good! The direct website is: 
http://www.volcanoislandhoney.com/

Besides having great honey, seems like he's got an interesting life story as well.


----------



## Star G (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, there's heather....gels in the comb.....


----------



## Star G (Mar 8, 2005)

Prosopis pallida, "kiawe", eight states have listed it as a noxious weed....two have quarantinged it....maybe some harvestable groves in Alabama, South Carolina....But since it blooms in May, it might be hard to keep the bees from mixing it with Black Locust nectar....need a five-acher monoculture to get some that you could honestly label as a varietal....some of my favorite nectar-source plants are called "noxious weeds" by other agriculturalists... If Phoenix is correct, sounds like some clever marketing of a whipped honey.... I didn't see any quantity/weight/volume of the jar they are offering on the website you listed above....maybe USDA labeling requirements don't apply on the internet....I wonder how they make their "apple syrup"??....


----------

